# 1965 Schwinn  FLEET bone stock



## Tin machine (Nov 23, 2012)

picked this fleet last week first one i have owned , i have owned a schwinn american , but this is the first fleet , light is missing lens and bulb assmbly ,but other than that it apears to be bone stock


----------



## Buster1 (Nov 23, 2012)

Nice find, good complete bike!


----------



## skydog (Nov 23, 2012)

nice original in flamboyant red! I'm not familiar with this model. To whom did they aim them at? Newsboys, or just a sturdy built bike?


----------



## Tin machine (Nov 24, 2012)

*schwinns target for the fleet ?*



skydog said:


> nice original in flamboyant red! I'm not familiar with this model. To whom did they aim them at? Newsboys, or just a sturdy built bike?



I personaly think that a red bike is always a attention getter , paint looks fast racey and any young business man would be proud to be caught riding schwinn quality and racing style


----------



## mruiz (Nov 24, 2012)

*One thing*

That all fleets came with painted wheels. I am not trying to bust your bubble, but that is what is in the catalog, states.
 Mitch


----------



## StevieZ (Nov 24, 2012)

That bike is in nice shape. Looks like its ready for a cruise. The Middle Weight Schwinns ride really nice. To bad it did not have a 2 speed.


----------



## Tin machine (Nov 24, 2012)

*i don't think so !!*



mruiz said:


> That all fleets came with painted wheels. I am not trying to bust your bubble, but that is what is in the catalog, states.
> Mitch




i can't amagine this bike with all its chrome , that it would have painted wheels , i am not a expert but i think you are mistaken my friend


----------



## StevieZ (Nov 24, 2012)

I have to agree. I had a black and white one with a nice set of Chrome S-7s on it. eaither way its still a cool bike.


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 24, 2012)

Nice looking Fleet. The equipment specs indicate chrome rims in 65.


----------



## Monark52 (Nov 24, 2012)

Great bike! I love the look of it. Just a good, sturdy bike that you can ride the hell out of.


----------

